# Distichiasis: is it advisable to breed a dog with this eye condition?



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Anybody know anything about this eye condition ???:confused3:

I found it on some OFA records and I wonder if it is advisable to breed a dog with this condition ? I know that in humans it is autosomal dominant trait and as such definitely inheritable , although very rare condition.

Does anybody know how if it is the same case with dogs ???

Thanks in advance :rose::rose::rose:


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

no idea sorry, but it would probably be similar in dogs I would suppose.. 
Makes sense that it is not common if it is dominant, because people would not obviously breed from a dog with this, so it would never be passed on as a horrible recessive !


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> Anybody know anything about this eye condition ???:confused3:
> 
> I found it on some OFA records and I wonder if it is advisable to breed a dog with this condition ? I know that in humans it is autosomal dominant trait and as such definitely inheritable , although very rare condition.
> 
> ...


Cheers was diagnosed with distichaiasis (she had ONE extra eyelash in one eye) in one of her CERFs two and a half years ago. She was asymptomatic...it was a complete surprise. The ophthomologist assured me that breeding her would be acceptable. I went into research mode...yes it is apparently inherited...no, none of her known ancestors or siblings are affected. I got differing opinions from a group of very knowledgeable people, ranging from 'no, don't breed her' to 'consider the whole package...all her other testing is excellent and there are a lot worse conditions to worry about than an extra eyelash".
Her CERF a year later was normal. She was never bred, but it had nothing to do with her year-long distichaisis diagnosis!! Who knows, her next CERF may show up distichiasis again, but for now she has no symptoms of it.
So, my personal opinion about breeding a dog with distichasis would differ with each case. If everything else about the dog is normal with a great health background I would consider breeding it. A responsible breeder would proceed with caution, weighing the potential benefits and problems produced by such a breeding.
Sorry...this probably hasn't helped you at all!! I do think this is a very murky issue.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks for the input :act-up: !!!!

*Vibrant*- it does help : ))), any extra info about any condition and/or about of "how it is approached" in breeding spoos helps in getting the whole picture of the condition and what to look for or what not : ))) ! 

After doing extra research I found that in humans condition can be sometimes associated with quote " ptosis, strabismus, congenital heart defect, or mandibulofacial dysostosis" and it was very vise of you to do complete health check. Since I am a worrywart, I know I would do it on my dog, although I would not breed it either. I am also glad to hear that your dog had only one eyelash growing inward - sometimes there are couple of them and can cause serious ulceration of the eye : (((. Thanks again for sharing your experience !!!!!:rose: 

*Jak *- yes, I found that some dogs with the condition were actually bred :noidea: That was the reason I asked since I wanted to know more about that eye problem. And yes, as Vibrant said - condition can be "obscure" and not seen on every exam , to complicate the matter even further IMO :confused3:

It is just maddening of how many conditions plague this wonderful breed :dong: and that it is coming to the point of where breeders have to choose between "one of the lesser evils" when breeding *sigh


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

*LIKE* this topic

Wishpoo can you recommend a website to read up on more?

Thanks


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi Olie :act-up: !!!!!

I think that this one is short enough to be read fast ; ) , but long enough to tell the most important facts : ))) 


Hope you like it :embarrassed: If you would like more links tell me :captain:

Distichiasis, An Eye Disease in Dogs: Improperly Placed Eyelashes Which Cause Problems in the Canine Eye


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh, and by the way , of top 30 popular breeds only Dachshund and Cocker have as much eye problems as poodle - 11 common disorders : ((((.... JUST FOR THE EYES

:excruciating: 

*Poodle* (7)

a. Globe-microphthalmia with multiple ocular defects

b. Adnexa-distichiasis, ciliated caruncle, ectopic cilia, entropion, medial canthal blepharitis


c. Lacrimal system - imperforate nasolacrimal punctum, idiopathic epiphora

d. Cornea-recurrent epithelial erosion, dystrophy-endothelial

e. Sclera-nodular episcleritis

f. Uvea-persistent pupillary membranes, iris atrophy, internal ophthalmoplegia, idiopathic anterior uveitis, phacolytic uveitis

g. Glaucoma

h. Lens-cataract, lens luxation

i. Vitreous-degeneration

j. Retinal/choroid-progressive retinal atrophy, idiopathic retinal detachment, hemeralopia

k. Optic nerve-hypoplasia


http://www.vin.com/proceedings/Proceedings.plx?CID=WSAVA2002&Category=&PID=3238&O=Generic


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks Wishpoo!


----------

